# Audi TT RS grinding noise when changing from 1st to 2nd gear



## sfosanjay (Dec 15, 2015)

I recently got my clutch changed to South Bend stage 3 clutch kit as my original clutch was starting to slip (running APR stage 2). 

From last week I am starting to get a grinding noise when changing from 1st to 2nd gear. It only happens when I shift quickly. If I pause or slow down considerably, I don't get the grind. Doesn't happen in any other gear. 

Any ideas? 

Sanjay
2013 Audi TT RS
APR stage II
Milltek downpipe


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Wrong forum


----------

